# How long is process since changes?



## Narnea (May 20, 2010)

I have read discussion about the length of process from initial enquiry to panel, but this was a while ago and I was wondering - since new government initiative to simplify the process, how long does it take?
Agency I spoke to said 4-6 months! Is this realistic? Has anyone experienced a 4 month process? Sounds too good to be true


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

We had a delay from initial enquiry to prep due to a break down in communication somewhere. But we started prep late april completed start of may. Approval panel sept linked oct matched jan. This was inbetween the old and new way. Another lady I know went through even quicker and is now waiting matching panel x


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Everybodies experience is so different, for example....We took 13 months to get approved in total -  that was with our 2nd prep course in April 13 and approval Nov 13, so 7 months after our prep. One couple on the same course were approved in July - only 3 months after prep.....but we are both going for matching panel this month so while they waited after approval to find a suitable match, we got a phonecall the day after panel. 


While i'm sure some people go through the process super fast, it's difficult to compare yourself to anyone as your financial, medical and personal circumstances are all different & sometimes i truly believe it's luck of the draw which SW you get assigned as to how fast things progress.


Every SW i have spoken to have said something along the lines of "i don't care what the government say, it takes as long as it takes. You can't afford to get it wrong" and in many (but no all) ways I agree with them.


Goodluck


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

We finished prep in July and went to panel in the first week of October. It should have been September but the Doctors couldn't get our medicals done on time for panel submission. We were the first couple approved under new time scales for our agency so us and SW were asked a lot of questions about what we felt / how it went. Our SW said she felt it worked because we were exceptionally well researched / prepared and had very high levels of childcare knowledge and experience (sorry that sounds like a total boast   but it is what SW said.) And that she felt others would need more time but I think what they are doing is deferring people and telling them to do X or Y before accepting their applications whereas under old time frames you could do research and or gain more child experience while doing home study.


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi just thought I'd give u quick note about our experience, we had an initial visit in July, had prep in August (we were told count down begins from prep) then we were approved beginning if December so in our experience 4 months is possible! (We did have a workaholic as SW though lol)


----------



## claudia6662 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi, it depends on your personal circumstances, i started the process last summer , got onto stage one in september /october time then should of heard about getting onto stage two again due to personal circumstances me and DP are still waiting to hear if we can get onto stage two.

I wish it was that easy to be done in four months, but there is also checks, medicals and DBS forms too , anyway good luck on your path to adoption.


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

We started at early October and go to panel the end of April (thats from info evening and our initial form) so that's 7 months but Christmas and my heart condition caused us delays.


----------



## do dreams come true (Oct 15, 2013)

hi ladies thought i'd give my experience been absent for a while  
initial visit Oct 2013, 
Prep days 1 and 2 31st OCT and 1st Nov
Stage 2 Jan  2014
Prep 3 days and 4 23 and 24 Jan 2014
First home visit 29th Jan 
further 8 arranged
provisional panel date 10th April 2014 

how did people fine home visits ?
we have been given home work but i feel its kind of stuff thats repeated from self assessment.
Like previous jobs, addresses and significant life events 
has anyone else?


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

2nd time is supposed to be 4 months. We officially applied in early Jan and we're supposed to be going to panel in early April.


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

We are in the new system.  We had our initial visit in May 2013, unfortunately there wasn't space on a prep course until November - however all the checks started happening straight away.

The checks is what makes Stage 1 drag - although it means everything is done so no last minute panicking before panel! 

We had prep group in Nov and then a further 2 days in January 2014.  

We passed Stage 1 (all checks received) last week and got allocated our SW.

We meet our SW next week (EEEEKKK!!!)

It should now be 4 months to panel which I believe is a realistic timescale.

So, ours will be roughly 1 year (or just over) from our first initial meeting to panel.

The checks can delay things - especially if you have lived abroad and they need to get checks from other countries (some countries are apparently very slow)


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

We started in 6 August 13 under the new process, with the initial planning visit, and completed Stage One on 18 October 13 (two months give or take  ) 

We started Stage Two (Home Study) on 18 October 13 and are hoping to go to Panel 12 February 14, that is four months.


----------



## Narnea (May 20, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the info - seems 6 months is norm   this is good news. Do you think it is better time wise with LA or agency?


----------

